# dvd backup



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

i can understand some of the hype about ripping dvd's. but for people like myself, i just want a back-up. i'm not going to sell or show them publicly. i paid for it so it's mine. (as long as i don't do the previously stated)right?


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Correct, to the best of my knowledge you are allowed to make a backup copy for yourself. You just have to own the original.


----------



## nerdful1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Join EFF.org. I am not into pirating. Artists should be paid more. And we should have fair use. I used to borrow a vinyl record a friend owned. even record it to tape. Enjoying the music I would buy the next album and share it. I bought lots more music when we shared new albums under the xmas tree.


----------

